# Digital Camera...



## ratzee199 (May 31, 2007)

Hi
I wanted to purchase a DIGICAM..next month..but i m not sure....so please help...my budget is 15000 bucks...
help me to select a best value for money...DIGICAM...]


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Jun 22, 2007)

Try for Sony Cybershot W 55/80.

Showroom price : W55 --> 14990
                        W80 --> 16500

W55 & W80 hold same series W but there is big difference between them.

I bought W80 on June 4, 2007. Simply it is SUPERB.
W80 is first compact HD camera (still image) introduced by sony with high-speed bionze processor (First used in Alpha-100 DSLR cameras) and ISO3200 speed and Image stabilizer.

The speed of W80 kills other brand cameras. Sony W80 with flash shoot faster than other cameras without flash. So you can capture action moment in cameras. It's Bionze processor with high ISO speed makes it king of night.

W80 got bad review in Some Camera forum because of it's image quality but i don't find a single problem with camera. The image quality is great & performance is superb.

For detail specification check www.sonyinida.co.in
If you want to compare Images of W80 with other brands --> check
*www.dcresource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31564


----------



## max_demon (Jun 22, 2007)

How about Canon PowerShot A710IS 
*www.dpreview.com/news/0608/canon/canon_a710is_frontback-001.jpg

The PowerShot A710 IS features:

    * 7.1 Mega Pixels
    * 6x optical zoom with optical Image Stabilizer
    * DIGIC II, iSAPS, 9-Point AiAF, FlexiZone AF/AE
    * Digital Tele-Converter and Safety Zoom1
    * 2.5” LCD with wide viewing angle and real-image optical viewfinder
    * 20 shooting modes
More info here :*www.dpreview.com/news/0608/06082405canona710is.asp


It has Optical image Stabilizer it is worth buying!

Price shud be ~14000 grey i think .


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup no need to say anything .Do as Parimal says .My frend's got the same digicam and quality is awsome(most overused word)


----------

